
Is UBI likely to diminish the purchasing power of the many? - HHend
https://qz.com/1024938/ubi-is-just-a-bedtime-story-elon-musk-tells-himself-to-help-the-super-wealthy-sleep/
======
mcguire
" _UBI inserted into our current economic software is likely to raise prices
on many everyday goods. According to the late, noted US economist Hyman
Minsky, one of these may be a rise in the cost of living. Even though there is
UBI in your pocket, it is in everybody’s pocket. Just as prices would be
likely to rise with the introduction of a new basic wage, so they would with
the introduction of UBI._ "

That's the question that keeps bothering me. UBI would be great for _me_ ,
personally, but wouldn't it cause price inflation in basic goods to produce
yet another level of maximal acceptable misery?

~~~
wmf
[https://medium.com/basic-income/wouldnt-unconditional-
basic-...](https://medium.com/basic-income/wouldnt-unconditional-basic-income-
just-cause-massive-inflation-fe71d69f15e7)

The housing aspect still worries me because housing does not follow supply and
demand in many places.

